# Some Keesha pics



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's home tonight with her new family, but before she left, this was her new favorite spot:











Nothing like a good book to help you sleep (and judging by the Kleenex, it was a tear-jerker):












Enjoying my new electric blanket:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....well I'm glad you have some good memories of her time with you. And since she went to a friend, at least you can visit her. Hope you're not feeling too sad....


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you kidding? I cried like a baby!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well I figured that, but I was trying to be a little positive....


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awww, I love the book pic, she looks so sweet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks! She's so loving and she's going to a great home, someone that I work with. She was actually glad I cried when I gave Keesha to her. She said she knew she was getting a special cat who was loved. :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Too bad you had to give her up  , but at least she's going to a good home  . Cute pictures! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to new Holly pics is helping me!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Marie, what happened with Keesha? I didn't know you were giving her up  I'm sorry to hear this   

Did I miss the story in another thread?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

lymekaps said:


> Marie, what happened with Keesha? I didn't know you were giving her up  I'm sorry to hear this
> 
> Did I miss the story in another thread?


Haven't really talked about it very much (too sad), lots of things going on, I have to move now, but she has a great new home as of last night where she can be the only cat, which seemed to be her preference.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, Marie. I'm sure this has been hard for you (((hugs)))

I hope Keesha is happy in her new home. I'm glad you were able to find a good home for her. Good luck with the move also :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Lisa. Keesha was already snuggling with her new owner last night and purring like a panther! (I'm a little jealous she got over me that quickly!) :?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh no..I didn't know she was getting a new home either. I'm sorry.  



> (I'm a little jealous she got over me that quickly!)


I honestly think she was trying to tell you "look, I am happy here, too. Don't feel bad about this."


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I'm really glad. Her new owner (staff) is already smitten!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Glad she likes her new owners! Sorry to hear you had to give away your little Panther but I know you found a great home for her! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Heather102180 said:


> Sorry to hear you had to give away your little Panther...


She called me first thing and said she remembered me telling her how loud Keesha purrs, "but good grief" -- she loves it, too! It just caught her off guard waking up to it.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear you had to give her up. At least she went to someone you knew and can visit her once in awhile and get updates :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Maybe the loud purring is a black cat thing, Velvet has a V8 engine too.  

So sorry to hear you had to give her up, Marie. ((hug))


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks guys!

This is the email she just sent me before going home:

_*YEA !! I have someone to go home to ... I am so excited ... 

Thank you so much for this wonderful gift !!*_


----------

